# Kauf von zotac zbox HD-ID34?



## alex1028 (30. Dezember 2010)

HI leute ich würde mir gerne die zotac zbox HD-ID34 kaufen und als home media PC benutzen und hinter meinen neuen Ferseher pflanzen.
Hat jemand erfahrungen mit diesem Gerät?
Ich habe in der Zeitschrift SFT gelesen dass Bluray mit mindestens 6x oder 8x gelesen werden sollten da es sonst zu wackler kommt und die Zbox liest nur mit 4x kann mir jemand dass bestätigen?

ich währe auch offen für eine andere Lösung (PC) für max 400 € er sollte jedoch auch möglichst flach sein und leise!
Tv Empfang im pc brauche ich nicht allerdings währe wlan ein muss

Hier der Link zum Fernseher:
Eigenschaften von UE46C8790 | Fernseher (LED TV) von Samsung


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2010)

Blu Ray mind 6 bis 8x ? Kann ich nciht nachvollziehen, an sich ist 1x Speed der Speed, mit dem Filme abgespielt werden ^^  Vlt. sollte das Laufwerk besser 4x oder 8x haben, damit FALLS die Disc Kratzer hat der Vorlese-Puffer größer ist, aber sonst? ^^  Wäre ja auch nur lauter, wenn es mit 8x statt 1x abgespielt würde.

Aber ich persönlich würde lieber ne Multimedia-Box mit HDMI und USB, ggf. noch LAN/WLAN und eingebauter HDD für 100-150€ kaufen und einen BD-Player separat. Das Zotac kann zwar alles, aber bei der Größe muss dann ein Lüfter her, und das macht offenbar dann keinen großen Spaß mehr: Amazon.de: Harlekin2101ss Rezension von Zotac mini PC ZBOX ID34 Desktop-PC (Intel ...


----------



## alex1028 (30. Dezember 2010)

Wow das is ja harte kritik schade eigentlich weil ich das konzept von dem Gerät cool finde aber die Lautstärke ist ja doch ziemlich hoch und da macht das film schauen auch kein Spaß mehr aber danke für die Info.
Könntet ihr mir ein System zusammenstellen dessen Case sehr flach ist?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2010)

Wie flach ist für Dich denn "sehr flach" ?


----------



## alex1028 (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab es mir jetzt anders überlegt
Also das case kann die größe von einem Verstärker haben (gibt es ja relativ viele) es sollte hochwertig sein und plat für einen 120 lüfter haben (corsair h 50) unteranderem währe eine mulimedia fernbedienung (teilweise beim case enthalten ) eine super sache.
Der PC sollte auch einen Twin tuner haben und möglichst schon auf sata3 arbeiten.
Ob intel oder amd ist egal von der grafik möchte ich keine onboard haben da sollte es dann vllt eine 5670 passiv sein oä.
Soundkarte sollte auch nicht fehlen.
Budget liegt so bei 700-800


----------



## Herbboy (31. Dezember 2010)

Sata3 wofür? HDDs kommen noch nicht mal über die Grenze zwischen SATA1 zu 2 hinaus, SEHR schnelle SSDs, die SATA3 nutzen könnten, sind sauteuer ^^ Twintuner wofür? SAT? Kabel? DVB-T? Wenn nicht nur DVB-T, dann kostet die Karte allein MINDESTENS 100€ für SAT, für DVB-C 150€. Und es gibt nur welche für PCie. 

Warum keine onboardgrafik? 

Die kleinsten gehäsue für µATX-Boards sind ca. 35x40cm groß und 10cm breit. Ist das noch o.k? Bei 10cm Breite passt allerdings logischerweise nicht mal ein 120mm-Lüfter rein. Jedenfalls nicht auf die "Rückseite" 


Ne andere Möglichkeit wäre ITX, das wäre nochmal kleiner.


Aber so oder so: je kleiner, desto eher hast Du auch einen deutlich hörbaren Lüfter


----------



## alex1028 (1. Januar 2011)

Sata 3 ist um einiges schneller darum^^
Twintuner am besten eine karte wo auch HD zu empfangen ist und ich möchte gerne filme aufnehmen darum twin^^

Ich halte von onboard nicht viel mir ist eine Karte einfach lieber auch wenn die onboard immer besser werden

Itx kommt leider nicht in frage da ich so keine chance habe eine Soundkarte und Sat karte zu verbauen.

und ich hätte es gerne so leise wie möglich

hier mal ein Case beisspiel:Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Fusion Remote - black


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2011)

Ich wollte beim Twintuner nicht wissen, warum, sondern WOFÜR: SAT, Kabel, DVB-T...


und wieso ist SATA3 schneller, bzw bei welchen Laufwerken soll das so sein? Wie gesagt: Festplatten sind gar nicht so schnell, um auch nur ansatzweise an einen Speed ranzukommen, der schneller als SATA2 ist - d.h. von SATA3 gibt es da keinerlei Vorteil. Und SSDs, die schneller als SATA2 sind, sind unglaublich teuer, und wenig Platz haben die auch, d.h. die wären wenn überhaupt dann nur für das Betriebssystem sinnvoll, und DA werden nie so Riesendatenmengen bewegt, dass man mehr als SATA2 braucht.

Wenn Du unbedingt SATA3 willst, kommen nur diese 5 Boards in Frage, wenn man Sockel AM3 nehmen würde (was ich tun würde): Mainboards/AMD Sockel AM3 (DDR3) µATX, 1x, 1x, 5x/6x | Geizhals.at Deutschland die haben PCIe für Graka und nochmal einen PCIe 1x für die SAT-Karte und noch 2x PCI, zB einen für die Soundkarte. Wobei zwei der Board einen 8990er CHipsatz haben, was viel zu viel ist, daher würd ich eines dieser drei nehmen: Mainboards/AMD Sockel AM3 (DDR3) µATX, 880G, 1x, 1x, 5x/6x | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Als CPU nimmste einfach einen AM3 Dualcore für 40-50€, zB AMD Athlon II X2 220, 2x 2.80GHz, tray (ADX220OCK22GM) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Als Lüfter kann man den Scythe Shuriken nehmen, der is extra flach für HTPCs. Scythe Shuriken Rev.B (Sockel 478/775/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCSK-1100) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und als Graka wirklich eine 5670? Die ist an sich viel zu stark, außer wenn Du auch spielen willst. UNd je stärker, desto größer muss der Kühler sein, wenn es trotzdem passiv sein soll. diese 5670 gibt es passiv: Grafikkarten/PCIe HD 5670, HDMI, passiv | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Festplatten usw musst du halt wissen, wieviele und wir groß. Netzteil reicht ein 350W-Markennetzteil.


----------



## Rocksteak (1. Januar 2011)

Ich würde ein ITX mit onboard CPU nehmen, da gibt es einige die Bluray mit 1080p problemlos abspielen können, dazu noch Festplatten mit der von dir gewollten größe, WLAN-Antenne ist integriert. Außerdem hat zb dieses von zotac einen SATA3 controller (auch wenn das das in meinen Augen wie schon von herbboy erwähnt total unnötig ist.) Zudem nimm das Ganze wenig Platz weg und gibt sich mit einem 90mm/80mm Gehäuselüfter zufrieden...

Wozu eine TV-Karte? Der Fernseher hat doch einen DVB-S2 Tuner, was die Soundkarte angeht gibts die Asus Xonar U1 die liefert nen ganz ordentlichen Sound ab.

Außer Gehäuse und Lüfter brauchst du NICHTS und das Ganze für schlappe 180€


----------

